# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Worlds best?

## kobra

Hey yall been saving up for a long time for a ht. now that i have more then enough hard earned cash its time to take the plunge. so without hurting anyones feeling and no disrespect to all esteemed surgeons id like to pop the big question. who is the worlds best???????? all u veterans, to all u skeptics, please help m out by answering my question . oh and one last thing i fear the term shock loss like cats fear dogs so was wondering to minimize chances of somthing like that to occur would it be better to undergo smaller sessions  rather then a big mega session??? thankyou guys eagerly awaiting for a response

----------


## mattj

Rather than there being an outright best, a large part is down to what the patient needs as different doctors perform different types of surgery (i.e. strip or FUE). You say you fear shock loss. Does that mean you have a diffuse pattern of hairloss that you wish to thicken up with a transplant?  Do you know where you sit on the imperfect but helpful Norwood scale?

I would suggest combining the advice other people will give you about who the top doctors are with a thorough look through the patient results found in this forum to see which doctor is producing work which you like.

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

I've had 3 surgeries with Dr. Hasson. There is nobody who is better and as ethical as he is. I really didn't care if Dr. Hasson or Wong did my work. I randomly was assigned Hasson. I would go to Dr. Wong any day too. I've seen his work in person. Both of these guy's work is out of this world. They are very reasonably priced in this crappy industry and they have ethics.

----------


## kobra

i think im a nw 4/5 so ill need a fair amount of work, so strip seems to be my preffered choice, ive narrowed my search for worlds best down to h&w, bosley and rahal. however rahal has great results but theres also a ripp off report on him on ripp off report dot com. so thats def worrying.

----------


## HairLarry

I am looking for the very best in HT doctors and have found this thread to be extremely helpful.  I have recently seen several HT's done by Bosley.  Before anyone starts yelling, I know thay have had a bad reputation in the beginning.  They were the pioneers and from what I have seen (at least the three I have seen in person), they look great.  I know they have finally closed the deal buying MHR.  Anyone's thoughts on this?

----------


## mattj

> i think im a nw 4/5 so ill need a fair amount of work, so strip seems to be my preffered choice, ive narrowed my search for worlds best down to h&w, bosley and rahal. however rahal has great results but theres also a ripp off report on him on ripp off report dot com. so thats def worrying.


 ripoffreport is well intentioned, but it allows people to anonymously complain without providing any proof.  I hadn't heard of the site and currently it isn't loading, but I did some research and there is a thread about this at another forum. Apparently there was a smear campaign a while back, where a series of reports were filed in quick succession by what appeared to be the same person. A number of respected doctors were hit (as well as a couple of hairloss forum owners) and nobody knew who was responsible. It could easily be a competitor. Thankfully most clinics seem to be above it.

It's better to see what the various online transplant communities think of doctors, not what appears anonymously and unchecked at other sites.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Who is the worlds best is a very subjective question. It depends who you ask. Any patient who has had a great expereince will say that their doctor is the best. Those that are not happy with their results would say the opposite.Even if you asked the doctors mentioned on the above list they will  tell you that there are several excellent hair restoration physicians and that there is no one single best doctor. I tell my patients that there is a small group of highly skilled hair transplant doctors that probably would give them very similar results.

----------


## kobra

hey dr alfonso barrera has been recommend to  me via a renowned british plastic surgeon, i mean seriously rebutable. lets just say he deals with royalty. now i was hoping hes gonna suggest som1 from the iahrs . but obviously it can never be that simple. so whats the deal with this alfonso guy??? is he any good???

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Dr. Barrera is a very good physician and I have seen some very impressive results from his clinic. He is also a stand up guy who presents lectures at many international conferences. I have sent a few of my patients who live near his office in Houston for suture removal. He has always welcomed my patients as a courtesy. There are some good hair restoration doctors who are not members of the larger on line societies.

----------


## Delphi

If you're looking for the worlds best, I dont think that Dr. Barrera would fit even close to that category. Its terrific that hes a nice guy who does other doctors favors but that doesn't make him a great hair transplant doctor.  There might be some good hair transplant doctors who are not in the IAHRS but its common knowledge that all of the best ones are. I think its safe to say that the reason that Dr. Charles in in the IAHRS is because hes in that top category.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Dr. Barrera is a very good physician and I have seen some very impressive results from his clinic. He is also a stand up guy who presents lectures at many international conferences. I have sent a few of my patients who live near his office in Houston for suture removal. He has always welcomed my patients as a courtesy. There are some good hair restoration doctors who are not members of the larger on line societies.


 Dr Charles, who would you recommend for hairtransplant in San Antonio??? Anywhere close to San Antonio??

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I've had 3 surgeries with Dr. Hasson. There is nobody who is better and as ethical as he is. I really didn't care if Dr. Hasson or Wong did my work. I randomly was assigned Hasson. I would go to Dr. Wong any day too. I've seen his work in person. Both of these guy's work is out of this world. They are very reasonably priced in this crappy industry and they have ethics.


 Can you share what their prices are and where Hasson and Wong are located?? Im in Texas, thanks Bro.

----------


## TennisPlayer

> i think im a nw 4/5 so ill need a fair amount of work, so strip seems to be my preffered choice, ive narrowed my search for worlds best down to h&w, bosley and rahal. however rahal has great results but theres also a ripp off report on him on ripp off report dot com. so thats def worrying.


 No offense but to include Rahal and H and W with Boseley in the same sentence is insane. It tells me that you still need to do a lot more research.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I do not know of anyone specifically in the San Antonio area. I would keep an open mind about travelling to find what you are looking for. I allow for travel reimbursement as I am sure many other clinics do. That way every patient is paying a similar price whether you live down the street or out of town.

----------

